# LA's future. Director? Commentator?



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I realize Lance isn't giving up racing and cycling entirely yet. But if this is, indeed, his last TdF what do you think he'll be doing five years from now?

[Responses involving "jail time", "community service" and/or "doping" belong in a different forum]

I think he would make a decent commentator. I don't know if he could do the play-by-play like Phil and Paul, but he could definitely be a contributor.

I also think he would make a good race director. He has a real knowledge of the history of the sport and he understands strategy.

What do you think he'll do?


----------



## real stonie (Mar 30, 2006)

LA's too much of an elitist to commentate to the people. He'll continue doing self-engaging activities like hawking tasteless low-cal beer.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd like to see him continue on running Radio Shack. It would be definitely be interesting to see him in the mix with Vaughters, Riis, etc. I don't care for the guy but it is more interesting when he is around.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Continue his search for a perfect mother look-a-like?


----------



## ZoomBoy (Jan 28, 2004)

He will manage the local RS store in a strip mall in Austin TX. The one next to the Kinkos...


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

den bakker said:


> Continue his search for a perfect mother look-a-like?


----------



## Snakebit (Mar 18, 2002)

Race director.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Assistant manager @ Piggly Wiggly (work release)


----------



## Plum (Mar 27, 2005)

Does he really need to do anything? I really don't seem him commentating, can't see him sitting in a car all day with a radio in front of him.

I see him more or less doing what he was doing before he un-retired. Living the life, racing occasionally, and knocking up blond chicks.

Plum


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

Plum said:


> I see him more or less doing what he was doing before he un-retired. Living the life, racing occasionally, and *artificially inseminating* blond chicks.
> Plum


fixed


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

I think he'd make a horrible commentator, his speech is too filled with those "ummmms " and "ahhhhs".
I remember before the start of this year's TDF he was asked a question about his strategy in this his last TDF, and he replied "who said it would be my last?" but he appears to have changed his tune since all the crashes.
I'd never discount him riding next year.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

after paris he will run away from pro cycling as fast as possible


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Learn how to wrench, become a dead beat, hang out at Mellow Johnnys and drink free beer that people bring in trying to get a killer deal.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

short term: LAF, Ironman, some CX and MTB races

long term: LAF.... politics?


----------



## Beethoven (Jul 28, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> short term: LAF, Ironman, some CX and MTB races
> 
> long term: LAF.... politics?



Not to send this into a different forum, but what party do you think he would join?


----------



## Crank-a-Roo (Mar 21, 2003)

have cameo in every Ben Stiller Movie.


----------



## ronbo613 (Jan 19, 2009)

> Not to send this into a different forum, but what party do you think he would join?


Ever been to Texas?

I don't see Lance as a commentator, politics would be more like it. Lots of money, well known public figure, hero to millions, that's got "Congress" written all over it.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Doesn't the USA have enough emotionally disfunctional politicians?


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jul 18, 2002)

albert owen said:


> Doesn't the USA have enough emotionally disfunctional politicians?


Sadly, no. It's sorta like the Doritos commercials.. vote out all you want, we'll make more.


----------



## Cadent (May 16, 2010)

He is really quite good in the Radio Shack commercials...his performance is amazingly subtle. I can see starting out at cameos, but migrating to a decent acting gig in some capacity.

Even if he fails to take a stage in the TdF, he is going to be a marketable commodity for a few years to come. He could morph this into the head of a major charity or NGO. Maybe start his own, like Clinton or Carter or Gates.

Maybe head a body to bring road racing to the US as a competitive sport. It has taken soccer only 30 years to catch on here in the US (though why, I have no idea...), so the same could happen for cycling. Start with school programs, like soccer, and in 30 years you could field a decent series of teams. High school football is getting bad press due to head injuries. Baseball bores everyone to death. Soccer might be great if you are drunk and European. Hockey is largely limited to towns that can't attract anything else (read: Columbus, OH). So there is definitely an opening for cycling.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

*He won't do what he did between 2006 and 2008*

Namely, he won't hang out at clubs, hang out with Hollywood starlets, and otherwise be unproductive. I think a big reason he unretired and got back into riding in late 2008 was that -- quite simply -- he was bored and needed structure back in his life. The whole story about the Livestrong mission was an ancillary reason to unretire. The guy was bored! Not married, no kids around the house, no "regular job" like us common folks. He knew he was wasting time, he missed competition and knew he could still compete at a high level. So I think he's going to stay involved with working with Johan and building TRS (and its progeny) with a focus on U.S. riders. Quite simply, the dude is a cyclist and being involved in the sport is what he does best. Of course, that FDA investigation can screw up these plans so he's going to be focused the next 6 to 12 months hanging around lawyers and defending his reputation, etc.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

he's speech pattern doesnt give way to a career commentating. he hmm and hawws too much.


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

Commentator -- he'd be a great color guy on the Tour coverage.

Beyond that, he's committed to his LiveStrong Foundation -- that's a lifer for Lance.

As for marketability, there may be no end time. Think of Arnold Palmer ... he's still selling stuff, or was until a few years ago. And Joe DiMaggio was hawking Mr. Coffee machines years after he'd left the diamond.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Here's what Tex had to say on French TV with President Sarkozy after finishing on the Tourmalet today (from CN.com):

Asked if there is any chance of him becoming president one day, Armstrong firmly replied: “No. I think I’m a week away from a very private life. Beer, family, beach sounds like a good combination. _*There will also be the bike. I think I have to continue with that. *_I like the bike, I like good health and the bike is an integral part of that as the president can confirm.”


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

fornaca68 said:


> Namely, he won't hang out at clubs, hang out with Hollywood starlets, and otherwise be unproductive. I think a big reason he unretired and got back into riding in late 2008 was that -- quite simply -- he was bored and needed structure back in his life. The whole story about the Livestrong mission was an ancillary reason to unretire. The guy was bored! Not married, no kids around the house, no "regular job" like us common folks. He knew he was wasting time, he missed competition and knew he could still compete at a high level. So I think he's going to stay involved with working with Johan and building TRS (and its progeny) with a focus on U.S. riders. Quite simply, the dude is a cyclist and being involved in the sport is what he does best. Of course, that FDA investigation can screw up these plans so he's going to be focused the next 6 to 12 months hanging around lawyers and defending his reputation, etc.


^^ this ^^

Pretty close to what LA said himself in his interview with Strickland here. I can see him staying with the team (RS or?) and its farm teams in the US. 

The man loves to ride, & has figured out it is important for his own well-being to keep riding...


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

I think he'll turn into a bitter man and devote his life to showing up at press conferences to heckle the next American TdF winner.

Oh shoot, I thought we were talking about Lemond.

I think LA will stay involved in the sport and race mtb occasionally for fun. And continue to seed his genes.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Re: politics, he doesn't have to run for office. 

Nolan Ryan was appointed to a very important TX regulatory commission, I could see LA serving in similar capacities on the cancer fight. 

I do think though that after some (long) vacation and (assuming) getting the doping stuff behind him again, he'll turn back to public service of some kind. He feels the need to be "significant."


----------



## karatemom (Mar 21, 2008)

He definitely like attention--he'll stay in the public eye. I agree, I also thought he was quite good in the RS commercials--I'm not really a fan, either. I think he'll do pretty much what he did before he unretired--drink beer, be involved with Livestrong and date hollywood actresses. Show up at press events and try to stay relevant.


----------



## Cadent (May 16, 2010)

karatemom said:


> He definitely like attention--he'll stay in the public eye.... be involved with Livestrong ...and try to stay relevant.


Lance went thru a helluva ordeal with his cancer, but one wants an existance outside of cancer. I was doing the colon cancer thing about the same time Lance was doing his brain cancer thing. It gets old after a while to be remembered as the guy who nobly and well went thru cancer. 

So I can see the LiveStrong thing as being part of what he does, but I would be surprised if that becomes his reason for being. He went through it, and now is ready to move on. Makes sense to me.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

I think it all depends. If it's proven he's been telling the big lie over and over, then his brand will be very tarnished (see Roger Clemens - heroe to zero in a flash).


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

Ironman.....


----------



## dcfan40 (Aug 3, 2008)

I believe in the short term Ironman as others have mentioned. We know he will do some riding next year and more than likely the Tour of California. With him not trying to peak for the TDF is this the race he now wants to win and peak for? What happens to Levi in the TOC?


----------



## karatemom (Mar 21, 2008)

dcfan40 said:


> I believe in the short term Ironman as others have mentioned. We know he will do some riding next year and more than likely the Tour of California. With him not trying to peak for the TDF is this the race he now wants to win and peak for? What happens to Levi in the TOC?


Well, it's not like he knocked himself out for Levi in the Tour.


----------



## Cadent (May 16, 2010)

karatemom said:


> Well, it's not like he knocked himself out for Levi in the Tour.


Well, it is a bit much to expect him to ride domestique now.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm curious to his level of interest in being competitive. He was perhaps in better form for this Tour than last year, invested quite a lot of time and effort to come back, and had that all turn to waste because of some *****y luck with crashing.

Hard to tell if he's become frustrated and wants to redeem himself, or finally loosened his grip. The way he's riding these recent stages somewhat leaves me unsure as well. He WAS pretty much on top of things early in the Tour. Don't know if he really is wearing out, or is saving himself the trouble now. I surely can't think like a 38-year old, 7-time TDF winner, cancer-surviving, controversy-plagued person.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

sanrensho said:


> I think he'll turn into a bitter man and devote his life to showing up at press conferences to heckle the next American TdF winner.
> 
> Oh shoot, I thought we were talking about Lemond.
> 
> I think LA will stay involved in the sport and race mtb occasionally for fun. And continue to seed his genes.


Zing!

I think racing road/mtn/tri domestically, with some bigger events mixed in. ToC, Kona, Leadville ect . . .


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

Whatever path he chooses I wish him well. Love him or hate him he was/is great for cycling here in the USA. Hell, look at the coverage Versus gives now, in the eighties and nineties there was nothing remotely as good, unless you liked waiting for months to see the coverage in "Winning" or other cycling publications. Maybe a blurb on Wide World of Sports when Lemond was winning, but nothing else.

If you remember he was pretty exciting when he rode triathlons in the eighties, he was exciting in the nineties prior to his TdF wins so I just don't get all the hate for the guy. Many of the people on this forum wouldn't be here if not for LA, some are here because of Lemond, it's just sad to see and hear from him now.

I have to laugh too when I read people commenting on his behavior and ego, what the hell do you expect? LA is one of the greatest racers of all time, don't you think he earned it through hardwork? As a former Landis fan I hope Landis gets crushed for what he's trying to do to cycling here. 

One final soapbox item, I could give a **** about what Landis claims except that now our idiots in government are going to waste at least 50 million dollars of taxpayer money on an investigation that is stupid and not needed. Have Landis pay for it. Even if LA were proven to have (insert d word here) it wouldn't tarnish my memories of those great races, hell his competition was doing so if it's true I call that a level playing field. I'm done.


----------



## Cadent (May 16, 2010)

I am a certifiable cycling newbie and as such any comments should be considered as suspect.... pressing on:

No athlete that operates at the Tour level is going to be there without one hellluva ego, a sense that he is truly THE best in the world. Seems to me you need this in order to survive the training and the ride itself. At the elite levels, mix that with the promotors fauning, the sponsors fauning, the fans fauning, the hangers-on and groupies fauning, it is amazing you don't get more screwed up people in sports than you do.

Then at some point it all crashes, you are no longer number 1. The sponsors stop fauning, the promotors stop fauning, the fans forget who you are..that must be crushing. Suddenly, you are a nobody.

So, Lance has proven that he has faults and makes mistakes and generally is just like the rest of us. Well, he hasn't trashed my 401(k), he hasn't started any wars and he isn't barfing oil into the Gulf. Seems to me he can be granted some slack....


----------



## karatemom (Mar 21, 2008)

I wish him well--I think. I'm kind of torn on my feelings for Lance--on the one hand he has been great for cycling, he's very exciting to watch (well, except for this tour), he's been great at raising money for cancer. He's also a ruthless bully and probably not a pleasant teammate and a bit of a jacka$$. So, no one is all good or all bad--I do appreciate what he has done for cycling, I wish him well. I think.


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

Well the fed stuff will keep him busy for at least 6 months probably a year, then he'll disappear from the public eye for a little bit most and reappear where most famous people that go before grand juries appear-->politics


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

So he has what, four kids? Can someone remind me how/when he had them? I'm just curious...were all of them pre-cancer? Did he store some and did the I.F. his wife/partner/gal?

I know I could look this up, but figured someone in this thread might know. I feel like he's had kids since he got divorced.

And on another note...what do you think is harder for an athlete, to play all of your life and then be done post-college, like a lot of folks...or to be 38 (quite young relatively) and be done?

I was debating this with a friend recently and I'm still up in the air on it. At 22 you can still do things....at 38 it is a bit harder to chart a new path. But then again, at 38 and after having been a pro, you probably feel a bit more accomplished about your sporting career.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

He said he was going to do Kona in 2011.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Comer said:


> Whatever path he chooses I wish him well. Love him or hate him he was/is great for cycling here in the USA. Hell, look at the coverage Versus gives now, in the eighties and nineties there was nothing remotely as good, unless you liked waiting for months to see the coverage in "Winning" or other cycling publications. Maybe a blurb on Wide World of Sports when Lemond was winning, but nothing else..


Yep, the coverage is definitely better...but I do remember when I was 10, 11, 12 watching the TdF a lot on ESPN. That would have been around 1989 or so. I think it was live and they'd have it on daily. I remember when I was in between sports camps and out of school and had nothing to do, so I'd watch it. I wasn't a roadie wacko like now, but still enjoyed it:thumbsup:


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

nayr497 said:


> So he has what, four kids? Can someone remind me how/when he had them? I'm just curious...were all of them pre-cancer? Did he store some and did the I.F. his wife/partner/gal?
> 
> I know I could look this up, but figured someone in this thread might know. I feel like he's had kids since he got divorced.
> 
> ...


Yes, I believe he has 4 kids. His son, and then the twins with his ex-wife Kristin that I think were conceived through IVF. He had a son last year with his current girlfriend, and she's expecting again. Both conceived naturally, which is pretty strange given his medical history.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lance_Armstrong#Family_and_personal_life


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

I overheard LA saying that when he retires he wants to be a regional sales rep for Bontrager products.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

rhauft said:


> fixed


Shooting blanks.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I'd agree with some that he'd make a poor commentator. 

I don't see him as the manager type in terms of managing a team as a DS or anything like that. 

I could possibly see him selling some training DVDs. They'd be like Carmichael, only instead of "when Lance won the TdF", it would be "when I won the TdF". 

Athlete and cancer advocate? Sure.

Policician? Perhaps.

My thought.....his life story on film either as a movie or documentary.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

5 years-governor of texas.......10 years-president of the USofA.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jul 18, 2002)

shabbasuraj said:


> I overheard LA saying that when he retires he wants to be a regional sales rep for Bontrager products.


I thought it was a sales rep for LeMond Bikes.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

CarbonJoe said:


> I thought it was a sales rep for LeMond Bikes.


Apparently they are not hiring.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

What about becoming a coach, preaching the Carmichael system? Also guest commentator for all the bike races, despite the hems and haws.

Kinda tough to imagine, though. He's definitely got a politician's ego, and probably won't want to get his hands dirty beyond mtb.


----------



## karatemom (Mar 21, 2008)

He really was good in the RS commercials--he could just do endorsements and hang out. 
He's really rich---he doesn't have to do anything, but he's such an intense person, he's gonna get bored doing nothing--hence his return to cycling in the first place.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

SilasCL said:


> Yes, I believe he has 4 kids. His son, and then the twins with his ex-wife Kristin that I think were conceived through IVF. He had a son last year with his current girlfriend, and she's expecting again. Both conceived naturally, which is pretty strange given his medical history.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lance_Armstrong#Family_and_personal_life


Yeesh if he had both of them he might knock up half of France just by riding by them. . .


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Court - Landis Investigation.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

> [Responses involving "jail time", "community service" and/or "doping" belong in a different forum]


This is a stupid, dreamers conversation if you cant discuss the above topics.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Something that is Lance centric. He needs to be top dog in whatever he is involved in.


----------



## atimido (Jun 17, 2009)

albert owen said:


> Doesn't the USA have enough emotionally disfunctional politicians?


Definitely enough politicians with no integrity...


----------



## rkj__ (Mar 21, 2007)

I agree with those that say he would not make the best commentator. The umms, and ahhs would get really annoying if you had to listen to them for hours.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Prior to the TDF he was talking about a serious assault at winning the Ironman. Wonder if that will change?


----------



## bolandjd (Sep 12, 2008)

I foresee "Lance Armstrong Collection" roadbikes coming to a Trek dealer near you. Good balance to the "Gary Fisher Collection" on the MTB side of the house. Trek should stock the LA Collection with the leftover LeMond designs for maximum irony.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

I agree with Fignon's Barber. I bet he'll make a run for Governor.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

He'll go back to his roots and complete a few Iron Mans well into his 50's.


----------



## mebeda (May 12, 2006)

Who's Ron Jeremy? I heard he has a couple of projects lined up with him.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

I saw LA at a local French crit yesterday selling inner tubes. /allegedly


----------

